# Any latte sippers on here?



## FishMate

Hey guys,

I've moved to the Eastern Suburbs of Sydney and was just wondering if anyone has fished around Long Bay/Malabar?

I've been playing golf around that area on the weekends and the water looks pristine!

Was thinking of launching from the Malabar boat ramp and just keeping inside the bay, unless it's a flat day. I've noticed the swell can be pretty big outside!

Any advice would be great.

Cheers,
Simon.


----------



## ross4616

Hi Simon
I have fished the bay on the eastern side of the container wall years back and it was always good for flathead , whiting and bream. You are right it can get very rough in the mouth of the bay and it will come up quickly.

Ross


----------



## FishMate

Thanks for the reply, Ross.

I'll get out there on Saturday and have a flick around! I've heard there's some good squid in there as well, so might have to take a couple of jigs with me!

Simon


----------



## shiznic

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## FishMate

Thanks Shiz!

I think I'll stay in the bay itself this weekend and flick around some squid jigs...

Will venture out the back when I get more familiar with the place! I'll let you know how I go...

Simon


----------



## Bludymick

Me I like a flat white
If I paddle early from carrington ramp I usually swing by honeysuckle for a coffee on my way out 
Double shot small few
Bang I'm a rocket


----------



## Ed74mnd

Gday Simon,

yes I live in Malabar and fish there from time to time.

Haven't got out in a while, PM me if you think of heading down and want some company.

Cheers
Ed


----------



## Hughie

G'day Simon,

I live in the area and would be keen to explore the bay and the ledge out the front. Paddling out has to be better than climbing down the cliff! I'm away with work until late July, send us a message if you'd like some company.

Good-o

Hugh


----------

